# Steel wool on a plane



## MrSovieticus (Dec 16, 2018)

Sorry if it's a dumb question but with all the regulations I'd rather be safe than sorry. I can't find a definitive answer in google and the airline is and airport are sending be back to each other, it's like ask your mom, ask your dad all over again.

Has anyone carried steel wool on a flight in hold luggage, or is it a prohibited item?


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 16, 2018)

Interesting question but sadly one I can't answer directly.

I'd have thought the definite answer would be a combination of aviation law and the airline rule book.
There are indeed banned metals on aircraft - an obvious one being mercury. Look on YouTube for mercury/aluminium reactions and you'll see why..

Steel wool? Same as pan scouring pads albeit they have soap content but can still be as dangerous near electricity. A similarity would be salty water - just as nasty near electricity or spilled into frame joints.
Could you not claim you need it for a job? Does 'Auntie Edna' need it for cleaning pots and pans? (stretching things there!!)

I take it this is for low light photo work? Can some not be sourced from a shop once you arrive in that country?
For the relatively low price of the product you try taking some anyway (along with proof of searches online) and if they ban it then fair enough. Remember to double pack it too.

Plenty of ex-RAF folk here so they'll know better!!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 16, 2018)

As an Industrial and Forensic Chemist all my working life, if steel wool isn't a prohibited item, it SHOULD BE banned on passenger flights. If you really need this stuff - and variations are available to purchase all over the world, send it ahead of you as specialised freight and fill in all required declarations etc. Steel wools have very queer burn characteristics, mostly due to the antirust treatments on the fibres. I would not want to fly with my cases full of the stuff!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 16, 2018)

I wouldn't recommend it, especially if you're carrying lighters or 9V batteries with you. Considering my camera equipment got searched and drug swiped you may be questioned for something like Iron/Steel wool which is well know to catch fire.


----------



## cogito (Dec 16, 2018)

I really wouldn't.

Especially as it's something so cheap and easy to come by, you can just buy some at your destination.


----------

